# Complete car wiring?



## DreamMachine (Sep 28, 2015)

Hate to nag... but nothing? Anyone?


----------



## alvin (Jul 26, 2008)

I typed in'' wiring diagram '' in the search this forum box in the technical discussion section. It came back with several hits.


----------



## twright (Aug 20, 2013)

How about this one: http://www.electriccarpartscompany....atics-br-and-Other-Useful-Diagrams_p_106.html


----------



## DreamMachine (Sep 28, 2015)

twright said:


> How about this one: http://www.electriccarpartscompany....atics-br-and-Other-Useful-Diagrams_p_106.html


Already have it. Still unsure about a quite a few things. Thanks for the help though.


----------



## jwiger (Oct 18, 2014)

Here's a diagram for the AVC2:

http://evwest.com/support/avc2_instructions.pdf

Keep in mind, Evnetics isn't making the Soliton family of controllers right now, and there is no predicted date that they will start making them again. 

The Solitons had a built in precharge, with them out of the market, the biggest player remaining for DC systems is Manzanita Micro's Zilla line, which needs an external precharge system, which is trivial compared to the over all build. 

Every build is different so there is no one single answer. I'm using a Zilla system, a full ZEVA EVMS (BMS), and an Infinitywire 12 volt system. Mid 80s car won't have a single factory wire in it except for the steering column, but it will have three major processors and two CAN busses. I'm in the process of drafting my own wiring harness based one four schematics I have from different vendors now.

Here are my typical questions:

What are you thinking of converting?
How far do you want to drive on one charge?
How much power do you want to make with it?


----------



## DreamMachine (Sep 28, 2015)

jwiger said:


> Here's a diagram for the AVC2:
> 
> http://evwest.com/support/avc2_instructions.pdf
> 
> ...




As far as I am aware, a couple of places are still selling the Jr. and as I like their interface (from what I've seen) I think I'll continue to stick with that unless I can't find one for some reason.

In answer to your questions: 

I have a 1998 Volvo V70 (Wagon). Plenty of room in the back for batteries.

In one charge, max 100km ish (60 miles). Daily I probably do 40

About the same power as current. So...200 ish


----------



## jwiger (Oct 18, 2014)

DreamMachine said:


> I have a 1998 Volvo V70 (Wagon). Plenty of room in the back for batteries.
> 
> In one charge, max 100km ish (60 miles). Daily I probably do 40
> 
> About the same power as current. So...200 ish


 Very reasonable starting point. Now, you need to consider DC or AC drive

Pros:
DC - Bang for the buck, lots of low end torque, more flexibility with motor and controller mixing and matching.

AC - Less maintenance, higher continuous horse power, regenerative breaking.

Cons:
DC - A little more care intensive, you'll have to monitor the brushes, and clean up the dust caused by wearing brushes.

AC - Stricter pairing of motor and controller, a little less bottom end torque (easily negated with a transmission)

Examples:
The fastest/quickest project cars are using DC (search youtube for Lonestar EV, Zombie222)

OEMs are using AC since it's (typically) a cleaner final package that will last longer.

The entry level prices are pretty close to the same AC vs. DC. AC price is deceptive since you're usually buying the motor and a matched controller.


----------



## DreamMachine (Sep 28, 2015)

jwiger said:


> Very reasonable starting point. Now, you need to consider DC or AC drive
> 
> Pros:
> DC - Bang for the buck, lots of low end torque, more flexibility with motor and controller mixing and matching.
> ...


Well, I've just been looking at DC motors primarily since they seem more simplistic. 

As for motors, there seems to be something odd about Electric car "Hp" ratings; a Warp 9 motor is rated at 35HP, or a GIANT HPEVS motor is rated at 63 HP. Yet my current engine (granted a few courses have run away over the years) was rated at 235 HP from the factory


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

Yes, I'm still not 100% convinced about the HP differences, but what I understand is that the top speed of the ICE is going to be higher. But, the electric has more torque and it is instantaneous, which helps to make it faster off the line.

EVWest has a good wiring diagram. I also made on and posted it here, but I'm not sure if the most recent one is on-line.

I will say that making sure all the wires are 100% correct the first time does take some work.


----------



## jwiger (Oct 18, 2014)

DreamMachine said:


> Warp 9 motor is rated at 35HP,


John Metric is making 1335 ft lbs with two motors. Half of that is 667.5 ft lbs/motor






A motor making 667.5 ft lbs at 3,000 rpm is producing ~381hp. The 35HP you see is the continuous hp rating. Meaning the motor is built to do that all day long for years. The one thing that will kill the motors faster than anything is heat. John can make nearly 400hp with these motors because he only needs to do it for a few seconds. You only need a few seconds to get up to speed. After that 35hp is enough to keep most cars cruising at highway speeds on flat ground. 

With my planned setup, my Warp 9 will give me about 235 hp for a little bit, and I should have about 1/3 the power John has in this video, and i'm okay with that.


----------



## DreamMachine (Sep 28, 2015)

Well, I've drawn up a very rought napkin wiring diagram (unfortunately I drew it all in the same colour) for what I (roughly) plan on doing. I'm simplifying things by using an accessory belt plate on my main motor to run things like OEM AC (if I do actually decide to do it), power steering, and pumps. 

How's it look so far?


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

Here is my current wiring diagram. Not quite as good as the EVWest one in some places, but I include more components in mine.

I'm not sure if it is 100% correct or not though. I know that the battery pack arrangement isn't typical, and I'm still not sure if I am going to be able to do it at 115V or need to charge at 230V.

Some stuff has been removed or put on hold until I get the bare basics all hooked up and working in the Spring.

I also have a version of this with the wires left to hook up. Where I remove the wires once they have been connected. It helps to make sure I have connected them all and that I know what is left to do.

*Also, I was going to use a belt, but I found it to be easier to not worry about Air Conditioning and switched to manual steering. They have electric steering as an option too if I need it. But the belt won't be moving much at low speeds when you need the power steering.


----------



## DreamMachine (Sep 28, 2015)

Caps18 said:


> Here is my current wiring diagram. Not quite as good as the EVWest one in some places, but I include more components in mine.
> 
> I'm not sure if it is 100% correct or not though. I know that the battery pack arrangement isn't typical, and I'm still not sure if I am going to be able to do it at 115V or need to charge at 230V.
> 
> ...


Well I plan on having the motor on continuos rotation, so even at low speeds it is still rotating enough to drive all the belt driven stuff. I like the "manual" feeling. I don't really want to switch over to manual steering as a 3-4k lbs pound car may be a bit too much of a boat.

Overall the wiring looks pretty good? No major flaws?


----------



## mons2b (Nov 17, 2015)

DreamMachine said:


> Well I plan on having the motor on continuos rotation, so even at low speeds it is still rotating enough to drive all the belt driven stuff. I like the "manual" feeling. I don't really want to switch over to manual steering as a 3-4k lbs pound car may be a bit too much of a boat.
> 
> Overall the wiring looks pretty good? No major flaws?


Get a electro hydraulic power steering pump. MR2, Opel (model G), VW.


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

DreamMachine said:


> Well I plan on having the motor on continuos rotation, so even at low speeds it is still rotating enough to drive all the belt driven stuff. I like the "manual" feeling. I don't really want to switch over to manual steering as a 3-4k lbs pound car may be a bit too much of a boat.
> 
> Overall the wiring looks pretty good? No major flaws?


Yeah, I will have to wait until I can drive mine a while before I can say if it was a good choice or not. But, it isn't too bad turning the wheel parked in the garage right now. You just need to turn it more rotations than a new car. I've heard of people converting automatics with idle, but I'm not sure how continous rotation would work at stop lights and such.

What is the brake light switch? I was going to tie into my brake lights, but with a Warp motor, you don't need to worry about regen braking slowing the car down. I will need to use my brake pedal lightly and the regen if a car is behind me to activate the brake lights. At least in the beginning.

Do you have a DC-DC converter for the 12V system?


----------



## DreamMachine (Sep 28, 2015)

Caps18 said:


> Yeah, I will have to wait until I can drive mine a while before I can say if it was a good choice or not. But, it isn't too bad turning the wheel parked in the garage right now. You just need to turn it more rotations than a new car. I've heard of people converting automatics with idle, but I'm not sure how continous rotation would work at stop lights and such.
> 
> What is the brake light switch? I was going to tie into my brake lights, but with a Warp motor, you don't need to worry about regen braking slowing the car down. I will need to use my brake pedal lightly and the regen if a car is behind me to activate the brake lights. At least in the beginning.
> 
> Do you have a DC-DC converter for the 12V system?


Well it would be just like a normal ICE manual engine. It keeps rotating, even when gas is not applied, and therefor you'd have to put the clutch in/put in neutral at stop lights (supposedly it's all programmable)

Not too sure, for some reason it says to splice the brake light in, in the manual.

And no, not too sure (since I hear they are quite flakey). I was thinking of possibly incorporating one in, but I was also thinking about adding some charging thing in so it charges while the car is plugged in, rather than just converting from pack voltage. Not too sure about that at this point though


----------

